# To beer or not to beer...



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

What is your favorite adult beverage to sip on while getting your line wet? I myself love nothing more then an ice cold Busch light and a ice cold flask of jager


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I like to try craft beer and microbrews......if I'm drinking to get drunk, got to have Bud Light. However, I don't mind spending $10 on a 4 pack of good microbrew......hard to go wrong with anything from Southern Tier or Cigar City Breweries. Most days I just have a beer or two just to unwind and "savor the flavor".


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I love micro brews... Love IPA's. It's just something about hot sun, sand and cheap beer. Good beer for the sunset


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I can do the Jager but I can't stand beer


----------



## smilliganqb (May 18, 2016)

Silver bullets all day, call me crazy but the salt air, salt mist, or even getting alil salt water accidentally in the beer or around the edge of the mouth make it taste better!


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Bah. I pee on the Rockies.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Natural Light is my favorite drink-a-lot beer.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Wanker


----------



## irishfireman333 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cold and on sale...all I require


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Budweiser cause i like them and no one else will drink them.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I do the bud... Haha like it just fine


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I also drink Busch, but I go with higher octane, if I'm gonna drink the danged stuff I want to feel a bit of kick.
js


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

It's about quantity not quality while I fish


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

No one likes my thread


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Ice cold Busch on the beach or boat and a vodka/mango, pineapple juice drink when back at the house at the end of the day.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

My man


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Just give me a bottle of Jager and a bottle of water


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Haha true. Are you all heading down Friday?


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes going to head that way on Friday morn


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Heading down Saturday after I board my dog. Let you know if I find some fleas


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

Alright man


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Been tying rigs sincee 3 am haha


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

most nc beaches I've been on don't allow alcohol. Even some piers say no. You folks are lucky down there.


----------



## ukfan (Aug 8, 2012)

I normally just buy my rigs haven't ever tried to tie any is there any good videos out there to show how to tie them


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

You tube. It's easy and a whole lot better. Some guys post stuff on here


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

H2o


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Depends if I had to buy bait or not. Gotta stay somewhat close to the budget


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

StillSearchin said:


> most nc beaches I've been on don't allow alcohol. Even some piers say no. You folks are lucky down there.


I have been on all the beaches in nc at one time or another. I've lived in NC most of my life and I've yet to know of any beach that does not allow beer on the beach. As far as piers that don't allow any alcohol ther are only two Seaview and Surf city. Oak island and Oceancrest you must buy your beer from the pier.

Glass bottles are discouraged at some.

As far as beer or no beer .. It is rare that I drink beer and if I do it's only one or two

I usually choose Water. Especially on a hot day.


----------

